# Is this a good 383 kit???



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

Im looking for a good kit to buy. thanks 4 the help!!!!!


:cheers

I guess this would help!!!!

http://www.cnc-motorsports.com/product.asp?ProdID=10377&CtgID=


----------

